# Compro Videomate E650 LIRC support -- where do you start?

## FreakWent

If a card has an IR plug, how can I get LIRC support if its not explicitly listed on the LIRC site?

How can I even find out what IR hardware the card has? Where does one begin?

The gentoo guide says to choose a driver from the LIRC site, the LIRC site says to choose a driver from the setup dialog, but all I have in gentoo are CLI tools.  Freenode's #LIRC is silent ATM, and #gentoo reckon it's too complex for IRC.  Why does it need to be complex?

It's really frustrating, I don't know if I need kernel support or anything, I've never hit such a blank wall trying to get drivers for any other device, ever.

----------

## FreakWent

Anyone? Lirc won't even compile now.

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.6-r2/work/lirc-0.8.6/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.h:185: error: implicit declaration of function 'kfifo_get'

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189383/

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189384/

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/189385/

----------

## FreakWent

Freakwent, it looks like you have bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301321

I see that you've tried to add the patch, but have not had any luck.

Perhaps someone else can point us to a gentoo patching guide.  We live in hope.

----------

